# Whirlpool portable dishwasher help



## aprildukes (May 8, 2012)

I was given an older Whirlpool portable dishwasher. I'm trying to figure out what model it is so I can re-label the buttons as the lettering has rubbed off. I also need to get a replacement drain hose for it. Any idea how I can find out what model this is?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi aprildukes and welcome to TSF :wave:

Although I'm not familiar with electric-dishwashers (we have a manual one.... Me :grin, there should be a label somewhere fairly visible, on the rear of the machine - It's usually aluminium and riveted on - Occasionally hard to read if the info is stamped into the aluminium, rather than printed on :wink:


----------

